# Advice needed



## Puddy (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello there

Help needed (again!) - easy known we're new to this!

Would anyone have any idea how we could stop our two facing couches from hitting the deck every time we round a sharp bend and especially when negotiating roundabouts - I have tried heavy duty velcro (from Halfords) to no avail! :x 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its a motorhome. SLOW DOWN .

Now perhaps you can understand how tuggers seem bemused when they arrive at their destination to find the caravan contents strewn over the floor.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

what is hitting the deck? Is it just the cushions? Mine are held on by four strips of velcro and stay in place 8O


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi,

I jam a cushion in between the back one and the side and that seems to stop them falling off.

I thought about adding velcro like the other cushions but then when sleeping on them inverted you would likely feel it through the sheet (unless you used memory foam, etc).

The cushion trick worked for me as they fell off (even when cornering carefully)

Cheers,

David


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Use some of the cellular non-slip silicone matting that you can get to stop things sliding off the dashboard. You can get rolls at any show or pound shops.
Gerry


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

We boght some cheap throws (Primark I think) and chuck them over, tuck in top of the vertical cushion, gentle push int the joint between the cushions and drape over the front. Works perfectly, also will stop the sun (what sun!) bleaching the cushions.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Use some of the cellular non-slip silicone matting that you can get to stop things sliding off the dashboard. You can get rolls at any show or pound shops.
> Gerry


Hi,

I agree with Gerry that the non slip matting under the cushions is a good idea, just an example of what you could look for.

*Non slip matting - Click Here*

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Use some of the cellular non-slip silicone matting that you can get to stop things sliding off the dashboard. You can get rolls at any show or pound shops.
> Gerry


Hi,

I agree with Gerry that the non slip matting under the cushions is a good idea, just an example of what you could look for.

*Non slip matting - Click Here*

MHS...Rob


----------



## Puddy (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi there

Many thanks for all your helpful hints, I will certainly give them a try.

Clive, with regard to your comments re tuggers and the contents shrewn all over the floor, I have been there and was not amused!! :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Puddy (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi there

Just thought I'd update you on my "couches hitting the deck problem" - not a problem anymore! :lol: 

As suggested by GerryD and Motorhomersimpson I bought a roll of the non slip matting and it's done the trick!! 

Just spent a week touring Ireland and didn't have one "couches hitting the deck" episode even though we rounded many hairy hairpin bends and negotiated several roundabouts!! and the hubby doesn't spare the gas!!

Again many thanks.


----------

